
Show HN: BetaPage: Browse, discover, hunt startups and new ideas - jiten_bansal
http://betapage.co/
======
oqanalytics
Soon going to submit my startup. Good luck!!

~~~
jiten_bansal
Sure. Right now we are looking for your feedback

------
exolymph
How is this different from Product Hunt?

~~~
jiten_bansal
Sorry for the delay reply.

Betapage is more useful for new startup you can launch your startup in private
and public beta stage and can get the subscriptions of early adapters and beta
tester while products in beta stage do not get good attraction of audience on
product hunt, they usually collapses there.

We are soon launching the platform of Idea hunt which will be totally
different and would be more interactive than the same platform of producthunt
it would be more like an idea validation platform.Users will be able to get
expert advice about their idea even before launching it.

~~~
sanxion
Hi! So how does this differ from Idea Hunt
[http://ideahunt.io](http://ideahunt.io)?

~~~
jiten_bansal
Right now I can not disclose. But it is very different from ideahunt.io

